# Weirdest thing you've ever drug up while fishing that wasn't a fish, or even alive



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was running trot lines last week up the trinity River, and pulled up a mossberg pump shotgun, perfectly hooked in the trigger guard on a circle hook! It was not salvageable to say the least so I released it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Caught a old bait bucket...not weird but it was funny. Bumping the bottom after flounder, hooked into a lot of trash...old crab traps ect. Several birds working topwater. Hooked into something at the Texas City dike that spooled a penn 309 in a matter of seconds. Reel actually smoked LOL


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Was not me but a friend of mine was fishing a frequent spot we all fish and caught another guys pole/reel that had been lost a few weeks prior. Guy cleaned up the pole and is still using it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Category5 said:


> I was running trot lines last week up the trinity River, and pulled up a mossberg pump shotgun, perfectly hooked in the trigger guard on a circle hook! It was not salvageable to say the least so I released it.


Not fishing but I found an old goose gun while scuba diving in Arkansas. It had been down for a long time and was severely rusted and the wood was very weathered. I chipped off the rust and actually got the crack barrel and the hammer and trigger to work. I gave it to a gun shop owner friend of mine to hang on the wall. He took it out back and fired it! I would never have guessed that would have been possible.

Cliff


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I caught a jig...Buddy hooks a small AJ while jigging and hands rod to son. In the ensuing transfer of rods from father to son, the rod with the fish on gets dropped. I happen to be standing next to the son, jigging just off the bottom in 250'-ish of water. Feel a thump and up it comes. When my jig reaches the surface, there attached to my hook, is the other jig with the small AJ still buttoned on. We land the fish and proceed to hand over hand the rod and reel up from the bottom. A quick rinse and it was all good. Except the AJ, which was too small so he went swimming.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Caught a very large eel (maybe moray?) while offshore fishing. 

In 200' of water, I grab my buddies trout rod to cast to some bait. I had wet hands and the rod went into the water and I watched it sink. Ten minutes later he hooks the line, I pull the line up and the knot on the spool held so we got the rod back.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Back when I was deckhand on a charter boat, I had an old man throwing up lost his dentures. I dove in and swam down and got them. Good tip that day!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Category5 said:


> Back when I was deckhand on a charter boat, I had an old man throwing up lost his dentures. I dove in and swam down and got them. Good tip that day!


Talk about above and beyond...

I hooked into a pair of woman's undergarments....not the panty kind but the bigger than a sail kind. Reminded me of Uncle Buck's blue jeans.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

Maybe 30 years ago at the 32's off Freeport I was snapper fishing. Hung something really big and heavy. Fought it all the way to the top pumping rod all the way. It was hooked on a 5/8 nylon rope. Pulled in 300 plus feet of rope and big offshore anchor.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

My own wading boot that I lost in the mud a few weeks ago.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Flounder carcass.. top and bottom filleted off.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> Talk about above and beyond...
> 
> I hooked into a pair of woman's undergarments....not the panty kind but the bigger than a sail kind. Reminded me of Uncle Buck's blue jeans.


Can I get those back please?


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Had a customer pull a "Bill Dance" hook set on a shrimp boat wreck, watched a TLD-25 attached to a nice Shimano rod go for a dive.

Didn't say a word.

20 minutes later, one of the guys thinks he hung the wreck. Tighten the drag up a hair, have him reel up. His line comes up with another line crossed over it. ***** Keep reeling...Rod tip comes up out of the water...Got the rod/reel back, with one wrap around the end guide of the sunk rod.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Category5 said:


> Back when I was deckhand on a charter boat, I had an old man throwing up lost his dentures. I dove in and swam down and got them. Good tip that day!


How deep?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

21 fathoms, I didn't quite have to go all the way down


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*big nothing*

caught a trashbag in a way it was like a drift sock on Sargent Beach...Thought we had a monster for a while..lol


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Snagged a big old zombie Chinook Salmon while wading Kenai river.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Out of Sargent king fishing I caught something BIG.....ended up being the biggest Loggerhead turtle I've ever seen, it was po'd so we just cut the line as close as we could get. And of course out of Freeport we hooked a bale of pot, I used to fish out of Port Everglades and we caught bales on a regular basis.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Years ago fishing the railroad bridge at Lake Conroe for catfish. I thought I caught a slob cat. About broke my pole.
Lots of weight but no fight. Finally got it to the top and it was a Volkswagen head off an engine. It was someone's anchor.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool Breeze said:


> ?..........And of course out of Freeport we hooked a bale of pot, I used to fish out of Port Everglades and we caught bales on a regular basis.


Doesn't everybody out of there and Naples fish for "Square Grouper?"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I've caught several rod and reels over the years. One of the rod and reels was a keeper though. Somebody lost a 6500c and an ugly stick several days before and the reel was like new, the rod was a little busted up. I kept the reel for playing around in the gulf with.

I didn't actually catch this, but found it walking back to the boat after a long wade. My dad's neighbor had a big trout hit one of his live bait rods and somehow the reel engaged. As he's reaching for the rod, he hits the clasp on his high dollar watch. Both the rod and reel and the watch end up in the drink. 2 yrs later I found the rod and reel washed up on the bank. I walked over and asked the fellow if the setup belonged to him and sure enough it was his. The reel was beyond toast, but the rod was still good. I still have the old Falcon rod after the neighbor put a new set of eyes on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Another rod and reel out of Lake Livingston. Crazy thing was that ole Ambassador still worked! It was on an All Star Shrimp Tail Special


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought my house in San Leon just after Ike, hooked something in the canal and got it to the dock and had to use a gaff to get it in. It was a large Texas flag, over 15'.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Fishing the Drum/Sandtrout hole @ the texas city dike and hooked a pair of Lee blue jeans still dark blue and thank goodness nobody was in them ! Got 2 eyewitnesses to that one !


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

20 plus years ago. I drove to St Louis to visit my brother, and to go Walleye fishing at Lake Shellbyville, in IL. We drive up there, haul a boat. And all of the ramps were iced in... So we decide to make the best of it, and fish the dam discharge.

I was throwing a Rattletrap, and bam! Fish on! This sucker was fighting big time, plus the current wasn't helping the fight. Actually had a small group of folks watching the fight go down. I ended up landing a Coleman grill grate. About a 24" circle one... That sucker did some amazing runs.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I found a glass medical vial with a clear fluid in it. It is the kind of vial that you snap the tapered glass tip off to draw the fluid out with a syringe It has Japanese writing on it and the only thing I can make out is "10%". I found it more than 30 years ago and still have it.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Fishing Como lake late Monday on a Labor Day weekend. Saw a popping cork twitching. I grabbed the cork and wrestled a nice redfish to the surface. Then grabbed the line on the topside of the cork and pulled it in. It was still attached to the rod and reel. it still had the Academy price tag on the rod. It was a Diawa spinning reel on an Ugly stik rod.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Was fishing in the small lake on east union bayou . Not pointing fingers but someone forgot to tie off the anchor rope. I noticed we were moving, turned around just in time to see the end of the rope go overboard. Got the trolling motor set up and rigged up the biggest treble hook I had and was trying to snag the rope. after about 10 minutes I snagged a rope about the same size and shape as mine and pulled it in. It had an anchor on it but it was not mine. Same style and about the same size as my anchor but wrong color. Still in good shape so I just changed the colors. Still make a few casts in that area every time I fish there just haven't caught it yet. Maybe someone who lost a white anchor has it.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I was around 12 yrs old and fishing a small tank in Hempstead, I was reeling in and snagged a dead snake with a perch hanging out of its mouth. Dad was not amused when I brought it home, and in the house to show off my catch...they say on quite nights, you can still hear my stepmom screaming.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Hooked something heavy at the a platform off POC while snapper fishing. Up comes a big gallon wine jug, and inside it was an octopus. Weird.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Fishin Moses Lake, I hook onto what I thought was a sting ray cause it was pulling purdy good only to find out it was a toilet seat that the current was pulling.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

*SLP*

Flounder fishing at SLP bridge. I thought I hooked into a good flatty. I was notoriously known for hand landing the flounder I caught. Well to my surprise it was a large pair of men's briefs filled with sand. One of the guys yell out hey Tim, you gonna hand grab that! The whole line busted out laughing...


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I snagged a 3 X $100 bills, all on a live shrimp...just of Estes Flats on Sunday


----------



## Finatic31 (Apr 12, 2017)

Now THATS funny



stammster said:


> I snagged a 3 X $100 bills, all on a live shrimp...just of Estes Flats on Sunday


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

*Another life lost at San Luis Pass.*

Some one else Anchor....Wore blisters in my hand trying to get mine out.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Years ago an aunt hooked something big off the Galveston fishing pier. Fought it for a long time. She would gain a little line then it would make a run over and over. She just knew it was a big red but turned out to be a large piece of carpet.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I caught a trout once


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll have to look for the pictures or video clip but during my ROV pilot years we were in Mississippi canyon near thunderhorse in roughly 5800 feet of water and there was a rod and reel down there that appeared to be quite old based off the wooden flying fish lure that was still attached to it.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Well this was definitely alive-
Fly fishing the Guad Saturday I had a bachelorette party of about 8 girls float by. They wanted to talk and spoke of one getting married next weekend. I said well you better show me your boobs then for good luck. Not sure which one was getting married but 3 of them will have good luck!


----------



## Nutnhoney (Jan 7, 2017)

I was on Mc Fadin beach with a friend and his son. We were setting up a sun shade pop up and I kept kicking some debri out of the way. I realized after a while that it was a kilo of cacaine. Not wanting to deal with the cops and paper work I cut it open and fed it to the crabs. High times at the beach. Hohoooo


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Well i didnt really drag it up but....

it was about 10 years ago, i was fishing about 60 miles off shore. We were working a weedline. there was a lot of junk in it but i kept noticing this bottle floating amongst the debris. I kept thinking to myself how could this bottle be floating if it was opened. As i took a closer look, it actually had a cork in it sealed with red wax on the end. We fished it out of the debris and sure enough, it was literally a message in a bottle. Wondering what we had, of course we opened it immediately. While it was a cool encounter, it was written by someone working on a boat in the atlantic ocean (if i recall correctly). He was from Hungary or something like that and just doing an experiment on where this bottle would be found. I guess it got caught in the gulf stream loop or something but it made it to the Texas coast. I actually replied to it but never heard anything back. Pretty neat experience and just goest to show that you never know what can happen out there.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I read a story either on here or another site years ago about an epic battle between a surf fisherman and a great beast. After an hour of fighting, numerous long runs by the giant, and mile walk down the beach that drew a pretty big audience; the weary fisherman finally landed his prize. A 19" tube style Magnavox TV. It was a pretty good read from what I remember.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rods and reels, baseball caps a barnacle encrusted wading belt, landing nets I've hooked and landed lol.

Best deal was about 30 years or so ago I was fishing with my cousin on Matagorda Island. He was telling me that the fall before he had lost his wedding ring in the surf there and for me to be on the lookout for it. 

I actually found it when I was walking back to the beach from the second bar. I saw it in the water and sure enough it was his wedding ring with his name and date engraved inside.

TH


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Some time in the later 60's my aunt caught a corpse at SLP. The unfortunate man drowned and the authorities were searching for his body. My aunt & uncle set up to fish at night from the beach on SLP with a Coleman lantern for light. During the night my aunt's reel got a "bite" and she set the hook. It was heavy but she finally worked "it" in close enough that my uncle saw what she had hooked. Her hook was in the man's thumb. They called the Sheriff and they came and retrieved the body.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*last summer while*

fishing the barge at the north jetty I hooked something that would pull the line off my reel as quick as i could raise it up enough to think I would catch this hugh trout or red or ?. finally after about 15 minutes i notice i am hooked to some 3/8" anchor line, then another size anchor line and finally pull up 2 anchors. Still have the 2 anchors and still fish the barge.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Bounty from the deep*

Back in my shrimper days I caught all kinds of cool stuff. Toilet bowls, bath tubs, tractor tires, airplane tires, boat motors, lots of little anchors and one time about a truck load of fire hose compliments of a tug boat doing some house cleaning. I have 50 caliber slugs, 30's and some nose cones off of either missiles or antiaircraft projectiles from the Camp Hulen days when Matagorda Bay was a practice range. I was off of Turtle Bay one day and a friend of mine caught a live missile complete with wooden fins from the WWII era. His deckhand threw it on the hatch not knowing what it was. The bomb unit from Fort Sam came down and documented it the next day and took it to the spoil pit west of town and detonated it. Said it was black powder but still burned and was harmless. More or less practice. Dang gulf boats brought so many bombs in here they passed an ordinance against bringing them inside the port. Catch and release only on bombs. And they wonder why there was so many shrimp around the" Bomb Hole " ,duhh. A few more, my dad caught a windmill tower. That was fun and took a whole day to get rid of. He called me on the radio one day for help with something he caught and when I got to him he had a gar and this ain't no lie it was over twelve feet long and still alive. That thing rolled the net up into a sock and had it's teeth stuck in a bout half of it. We should have killed the dang thing but unrolled it and shoved it back. Another shrimper here caught an nice air boat in the intercoastal canal. Found the owners and they paid him for lost time and some extra. I can go on with some more but the biggest surprise came out of a drag made right in front of the Causeway in Port LaVaca one spring day. One of our shrimper brothers picked up and reported his startling catch on the radio.......... a double ended adult toy was sticking out of the pile of shrimp on his back deck. From that day forth his luck changed.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Not me, but I witnessed it... Beachfishing in sanibel, guy next to me was flyfoshing and hooked something big. After a long fight he pulled up a 37" snook that had broken off about 50 foot of line and it was all knotted up, and his fly actually hooked the knotted up line about 3 foot from the fishes mouth. We pulled the hook out of his mouth and got all the line off and released him for another day


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

I didn't reel him in,but I saw it.Around 89- 90 ,October,I was catching mud minnows near the Lynchburg ferry.The boys from south of the border were using a beer can with mono wrapped on it and a spark plug for a weight fishing,one of them started babbling in espanol and pulled up a body, stiff, crabs hanging off of him.I found out later it was a Columbian drug hit.Haven't eaten crabs since then.


----------



## Sabinekid09 (Feb 28, 2017)

Made a night wade with some buddies caught a few redfish and one small trout. Tustling with one of the reds my buddy Josh loses his head lamp. Two days later me and another friend of mine were drifting that same spot and he sets the hook on what we thought was a small flounder. Ends up being Josh's dang head lamp and it still worked!


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

I pulled up nice pair of costas with my anchor. Wore them for a year before loosing them at the boat slip when I was getting out


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

This is a great thread. 
Not me but interesting. Last winter while fly fishing the Guadalupe River, a guy in full wet suit and dive gear was diving in the deep pool below the weir below Whitewater. He finished the same time as us and showed me his finds. A watch, gold and diamond ring, sunglasses, earrings, etc. Definitely made money, and says he always comes away with over $300 worth on a dive. 
In early July I saw another guy doing it with just a dive mask in the channel just above the chute. He had a fanny pack full of phones, sunglasses, and various other goods and says he too always makes money doing it.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

A size small woman's full body wet suit ... without the woman ... 

.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

My buddy thought he had the big one on...turned out to be an open umbrella. :rotfl:


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Years ago My friend also hooked a shot gun, but this one was in a neoprene case and it seamed that it was only lost within the hour we found it, that gun is still around! Just last week my son hooked a ring at Coleto Creek reservoir. Man I wish I had pictures of both!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Spent a weekend crappie fishing with friends at Harris Reservoir. One of my buddies had a catfish rod out the back of the boat. He gets a hit and the rod goes overboard. As he dives for it his sunglasses come of and go for a swim too. We were able to catch the line a few minutes later and get the rod back but the glasses were gone.
He ended up leaving that night. The next day we're in the same spot and I'm throwing a small crappie jig. I feel a bump and thought I had snagged a small tree branch or something. I pull it in and it is his sunglasses. The small crappie hook somehow caught the tiny hole in the ear piece. He was pretty happy to get them back.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

Pulled up the anchor in Pensacola back in the early 80's to find a big Octopus hanging on. Not once but twice. My buddy at the dive shop always gave them to his old timer Greek fishing buddy. The salad he made was most awesome. 

We would dive the popular public offshore spots, Russian Freighter and Bridge Rubble, during the middle of the week and pick up all the lost anchors and rode. Sold them in the dive shop as well. 

Faced a rattlesnake while floundering (wading) in Dickinson bayou back in the 70's. He lost that round with a double forked gig in the head.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I was fishing packery channel one day, when I get a hit, I set the hook and what ever it is, it's heavy, I slowly winch it in, I'm all excited thinking I have the catch of a lifetime, then a 5 gallon bucket comes to the surface....


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> My buddy thought he had the big one on...turned out to be an open umbrella. :rotfl:


Same exact thing happened to me in a wide PI canal about 2 years ago ... ! Since it was trying to open every time I gained on it the resistance changed when I let it 'run' ... :rotfl: ... I had no idea what it was ... actually just after moving to that location I was told of the 3 resident Reds that hang out in that canal and had seen one really big Red (3ft+) soon after and thought maybe one of them had decided to 'end it all' on the end of my line ... at least it was a table size umbrella and not one of those hand held 'dinks' ...  ... wife won't let me forget ...

.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Gumby said:


> Pulled up the anchor in Pensacola back in the early 80's to find a big Octopus hanging on. Not once but twice. My buddy at the dive shop always gave them to his old timer Greek fishing buddy. The salad he made was most awesome.


A good friend of mine's mother (Italian) made the most incredible pickled salad out of that too ... can't spell it but phonetically sounded like 'squingeely' ... that stuff was to die for ... been in quite a few 'authentic' Italian restaurants since and sometimes ask if they make the stuff ... if they do it's never the same and they all make it with squid instead ... most of squid tastes like rubber, not tender and juicy like the octopus ...

.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Overhead electrical house drop line on richland chambers.while jigging couldnt pull all of it out guess still attached to the pole underwater


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Trotlining in Lake Livingston when I was still in high school or college. My brother and I pull up the middle hook and it has a round type box full of different kinds of weights, like you would buy at a store. All we could think was that someone removed a big catfish , felt guilty and gave us some weights!!!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, we caught a comorant on our trot line in 25 feet of water on Livingston... We were baiting with live perch and that sucker had bit that perch in 25 feet of water! He was hooked in the mouth. Caught a couple others on shallow lines too and one that was still alive... he was hooked in the webbing on his foot. That sucker was not easy to turn loose either... Their beak is VERY intimidating!! top of the beak hooks over the bottom one like a pair of split ring pliers! took me and my brother 30 minutes to unhook the dang thing...


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*PROP*

My four blade prop. I lost it one year earlier. It was on my anchor when I pulled it up. See my post:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=15986538#post15986538


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Hooked a brand new rode and anchor from Todd's dump a few years back. It's was one of those spring loaded release anchors, used it for a year or two. Still using the rode today!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Not what I caught, but what caught me...

I was wading the surf in Matagorda once catching trout and suddenly something grabbed me and was pulling pretty hard. I almost lost my rod and halfway got pulled under. Turned out a big blue tarp had wrapped around my legs. Sure makes the heart pump quicker!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

In 1968, I caught a Texaco toy truck off the Huntington Beach pier...


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Fishing Lake Livingston with a friend back in the back end of the "pipeline" we saw a big nice big fancy boat with 2 black beauties sunbathing in the nude on the front deck. We drove by real slow, and they never moved. The driver saluted us by holding up a beer and asked if we wanted one!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

kenny said:


> In 1968, I caught a Texaco toy truck off the Huntington Beach pier...


i used to go to the golden bear! saw linda ronstadt, elvin bishop, buddy miles, charlie musselwhite, etc!


----------

